# Trap primer for commercial kitchen floor sink!



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

Why would a floor sink require a trap primer if it is in a commercial kitchen?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Post an intro like what was requested in your other thread then the question will be answered


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Frank Olivas said:


> Why would a floor sink require a trap primer if it is in a commercial kitchen?


Because the local inspector says so .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Frank Olivas said:


> Why would a floor sink require a trap primer if it is in a commercial kitchen?


Why don't you check with the local inspector, and still no intro, the hammer will be round soon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Frank Olivas said:


> Why would a floor sink require a trap primer if it is in a commercial kitchen?


 



You don't need one. Who told you that lie?......:laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Trap primer is not required in Michigan for a floor sink, or anything residential. I could not imagine one bring required on a floor sink anywhere.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Needed wherever a trap may loose it's seal to evaporation


----------

